# OPI: Femme De Cirque



## zadidoll (Feb 26, 2011)

OPI's Femme De Cirque collection is coming out in April! This collection is part of the Soft Shades.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 2, 2011)

These look good for days when you don't want to wear flashy nail polish or for going to work when you have a dress code.

I would have to see them in person to decide if I'll buy them or not.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 2, 2011)

There will be a mini kit released with all four colors.


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2011)

I finally went to pick these up today and love the shades. I'll be updating my blog tomorrow with pics of the actual colors. They're so pretty! So soft, as the name states. I'm not entirely sure of I Juggle Men though because of how sheer it is but it's a beautiful shade of pink and purple.


----------



## llehsal (May 1, 2011)

Nice colours.  For some reason OPI doesn't get much airtime and attention in the blogsphere....hmmmmph...I wonder why?


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2011)

I think the reason why you don't see as much info on it at makeup sites is because most people see those as two different things. In a way it's true but still if you go to nail blogs you'll see OPI mentioned all the time along with China Glaze, Essie, Fingerpaints, Sinful Colors, etc, etc.


----------



## Ashxlovex (May 1, 2011)

They look like lovely nail colours but they wont look good on my short nails. But if I come across them I will buy them and try them out


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2011)

I have short nails - had an accident tearing my thumb nail near the middle of the bed so I cut them short. The colors look nice on short nails as they do on long.


----------



## Maris Crane (May 1, 2011)

ooh, how sheer or opaque is the deeper pink?


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2011)

The deeper pink is... is... hold on... wrong polish... Let me get the correct one.

Okay, the darker one is In the Spotlight Pink and it's like Sparrow Me The Drama and it's not too sheer. It covers the nail nicely in one coat but I'd recommend at least two OR use a base coat or ridge filler before applying it. I don't have a pic of it on since I'm still trying to find a dupe for it.


----------



## patricia716 (May 2, 2011)

These look so pretty I wish I can wear nail polish but I have a bad habit of biting my nails but I think I would like to gift some to my mom there so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 2, 2011)

Looks pretty - but Im gonna have to see some nails to be sure - these look like your standard french nail polish kit.


----------



## tangerinex3 (May 3, 2011)

These colors are *lovely*. Big change from all the brights and darks.  

Will you be posting pictures of each color on your nails, *Zadidoll*?


----------



## 2010sherrybaby (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks pretty - but Im gonna have to see some nails to be sure - these look like your standard french nail polish kit.



They really do. They look great for a french mani and pedi.


----------



## zadidoll (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *tangerinex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These colors are *lovely*. Big change from all the brights and darks.
> 
> Will you be posting pictures of each color on your nails, *Zadidoll*?



Yes, eventually. My nails look like crap right now since I broke my thumb nail down to the middle of the bed a few weeks ago. It looks better now but since the incident I haven't had a manicure. lol I'm heading to Sally's today (possibly if I have time) to pick up nail wheels since I actually have a lot of polishes I would like to have swatches for.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 18, 2011)

My boyfriend bought me I Juggle... Men just to have it, don't really care for it but its not bad. I sometimes use it on top of black shatter.


----------



## Diava (Jun 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The deeper pink is... is... hold on... wrong polish... Let me get the correct one.
> 
> Okay, the darker one is In the Spotlight Pink and it's like Sparrow Me The Drama and it's not too sheer. It covers the nail nicely in one coat but I'd recommend at least two OR use a base coat or ridge filler before applying it. I don't have a pic of it on since I'm still trying to find a dupe for it.



This is strange I found In The Spotlight Pink to be the sheerest from Femme de Cirque, even with 3 coats it still looked very clear, perfect for a french mani though! Step Right up which is the middle shade seemed the most opaque but still very far from the opacity of sparrow me the drama. Here's some skittles and sparrow me the drama for comparison (excuse the stained nails, I paint my nails far too often to wear sheer shades on their own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )





L-R In The Spotlight Pink, Step Right Up, So Many Clowns So Little Time, I Juggle...Men





OPI Sparrow Me The Drama

Step Right up from femme de cirque, is a little bit closer to Steady as She Rose From Pirates (see below) but Steady as She Rose has a touch of lavender to it





Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: here are the skittles with I Juggle Men on top, in case you guys wanted to see how the top coat looks over the softshades:





L-R In The Spotlight Pink, Step Right Up, So Many Clowns So Little Time, I Juggle...Men _all with 1 coat of I Juggle....Men_

I Juggle...Men is definitely my favourite from femme de cirque, I Really need to try it over darker shades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for the swatches! I have the nail wheels painted but kept forgetting to post the images. lol I really am a scatter brain when it comes to remembering to post images! LOL


----------

